# Injury Updates: Hawes re-injures ankle, Udrih still out



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Injury report 



> Udrih is one of four players who are questionable for Friday's game.
> 
> Miller is experiencing bursitis in his right elbow, although Theus said he expects him to play. Rookie center Spencer Hawes continues to deal with a left foot sprain and had an MRI, which was negative, but is day-to-day. Forward Kenny Thomas, who could have played for the first time since Jan. 2, has been hindered by right knee soreness.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Udrih, Miller, Hawes & Thomas all hurting*

Kings notes: Artest joins list of ailing, but Hawes doing better



> Ron Artest sat courtside, Beno Udrih worked out on an elliptical machine and Brad Miller received treatment on his swollen right elbow. The rest of the Kings ran the court during two five-minute scrimmages Thursday at the end of practice as coach Reggie Theus pondered his lineup for tonight's game in San Antonio.
> 
> "The guys are a little banged up," Theus said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Udrih, Miller, Hawes & Thomas all hurting*

Injury update



> Kings coach Reggie Theus said he does not expect to have point guard *Beno Udrih* (strained lower back) or rookie center *Spencer Hawes* (sprained left ankle) available against Washington tonight.
> 
> Point guard *Anthony Johnson* has a sprained left ankle as well, although he is probable. Theus has tried to avoid playing *Francisco García *at the point but he might not have a choice.
> 
> "At the point-guard position, (García) ends up putting himself in situations that he can't get out of because he's not a point guard," Theus said. "He's done that out of necessity. But even his shooting (against Memphis, in which García was 2 of 13 from the field and 1 of 10 from three-point range), I think that that in some fashion is indirectly my fault, because (his playing the point) takes away from what he does best."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Injury Updates: Hawes & Udrih out, Artest & Johnson probable*

Injury updates



> Before Friday's game, Kings center Spencer Hawes said he felt much improved after spraining his left ankle in Wednesday's 107-106 overtime win against Memphis.
> 
> However, Hawes re-injured himself early in the second quarter and limped off the court. He did not return.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Hawes, who reinjured his ankle Friday against Washington, said he isn't sure if he'll be able to take the KeyArena floor for what could be the final time. The Kings are also expected to be without point guard Beno Udrih, who has missed five of the last six games with a lower back strain.
> 
> "If I'm ready, I'll play," Hawes said. "I can't try to push it just because it's Seattle and risk something else happening."


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/822297.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Udrih's pain persists



> In Houston, he had a problem.
> 
> And because of it, Beno Udrih is hesitant to launch another return.
> 
> ...


----------

